# Best Halloween Costume for a Pregnant Woman



## PA Baker (Nov 11, 2005)

Just click on the picture if you need to make it larger.
I swear this isn't me (but I wish I'd thought of the idea!)


----------



## urmaniac13 (Nov 11, 2005)

Lololol that's a good one, I admire her sense of humour!!


----------



## crewsk (Nov 11, 2005)

That's just too funny!!


----------



## texasgirl (Nov 11, 2005)

Love it. I wonder if she's from down hear?


----------



## shannon in KS (Nov 11, 2005)

THAT is hilarious!  A good friend of mine, who does not miss mass EVER, dressed up as a nun for halloween.  And she was 8 months pregnant.  Ok, so maybe funny, but probably not.....


----------



## pdswife (Nov 11, 2005)

Perfect PA!  
LOL!!


----------



## GB (Nov 11, 2005)

That is hilarious!!!


----------



## middie (Nov 11, 2005)

roflmbo love it !!!!!

shannon i got one on ya.
a 16 year old girl i knew was
pregnant who dressd up as a nun
for the school's halloween party.
here's the kicker... she attended
catholic school !!!!

they were not very amused lol


----------



## shannon in KS (Nov 11, 2005)

WHAT!?!?!?!  She had to have sneaked it to school, I cannot see her parents going along with that one...     

Further, looking at the pic below, is that hair on her belly?  


			
				middie said:
			
		

> roflmbo love it !!!!!
> 
> shannon i got one on ya.
> a 16 year old girl i knew was
> ...


----------



## Maidrite (Nov 11, 2005)

Yep That will do it, If she could only learn to belch !!!!!!!!! and hold on to a TV remote !


----------



## Barbara L (Nov 11, 2005)

That is hilarious!  

When Nancy was 9-years-old, she dressed up as a pregnant woman, and I dressed up as a little girl.  First, I have to say that she was average size for a 9-year-old, not extra tall or anything.  Do you know that several people asked what she was?!!!  She had a huge, obviously pregnant looking belly!  

 Barbara


----------



## amber (Nov 11, 2005)

Thats hilarious  She had the belly and chest hair, mustache and beard, ciggie, ball cap...very clever costume!


----------



## PA Baker (Nov 11, 2005)

shannon in KS said:
			
		

> WHAT!?!?!?! She had to have sneaked it to school, I cannot see her parents going along with that one...
> 
> Further, looking at the pic below, is that hair on her belly?


 
I'm guessing it's eyebrow pencil or fake glue-on hair like you can get for costumes.

It's realistic, I'll give her that!


----------



## DampCharcoal (Nov 11, 2005)

LOL! That's an awesome costume! In that spirit, how about a plumber? Wear the typical dark blue uniform with the "gut" showing! Carry a toolbox and a monkey wrench! The visible butt-crack is up to the costume-wearer but it would add to the effect!


----------



## urmaniac13 (Nov 12, 2005)

DampCharcoal said:
			
		

> The visible butt-crack is up to the costume-wearer but it would add to the effect!


 
I thought of that, too!!  Probably with a bit of imagination, may be possible to make a fake one and stuff it on the backside... that would definetely go for the kill!!


----------



## middie (Nov 12, 2005)

WHAT!?!?!?! She had to have sneaked it to school, I cannot see her parents going along with that one

shannon you'd be amazed at what her parents let her do


----------

